# HGVC future development



## nonutrix (Apr 7, 2007)

I found a HGVC fact sheet while looking at the construction updates at HHV.  It said on page 4:

"HGVC plans to expand its system of high quality vacation ownership resorts both domestically and internationally through development of new purpose built resort properties and acquisition and conversion of selected existing resorts that complement its present resort system."

For a look at the entire document go here:

http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/rejuvenation/HGVC_factsheet.pdf

Have any of you TUGGERs heard to what locations they might be referring?

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 7, 2007)

There was no new locations mentioned in the Hilton March 2007 Analyst Presentation. Just the New York and new Orlando location.

http://library.corporate-ir.net/lib...ms/236342/March_2007_Analyst_Presentation.pdf


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2007)

The issue I have is there's always a lot of talk/rumor about HGVC building in new locations yet very little, if anything, ever happens. Meanwhile all the other timeshare systems just keep getting bigger. Most by actually building something.

Don't get me wrong. I enjoy the unit we own with HGVC but that's about as far as it goes. Everything else has been a disappointing. They love to tell rumors but word of mouth is as far as it ever seems to go. 

I will say they are GREAT at soliciting us to increase our ownership and they're very strong at constantly asking us to give them referals. Now if they'd just expand by building HGVC resorts in new vacation desinations (not just talk about it) where I can use my HGVC membership rather than having to use RCI to exchange into someone else's resort system.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 8, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> The issue I have is there's always a lot of talk/rumor about HGVC building in new locations yet very little, if anything, ever happens.



I too love HGVC, but for years there were rumors (from HGVC staff) about building in Maui of course that deal fell through.  I always wanted to own a HGVC in Maui and was ready to buy.  However, the new HGVC units in Hawaii and NYC cost so much more now.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 8, 2007)

I second, third, forth..... the need for additionally developed locations. During my last two "owner updates" they tried to get us to step-up to a new ownership. In both cases I told them I would diversify my ownership portfolio elsewhere before buying more HGVC due to the lack of locations.


----------



## travelguy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Diversification of Portfolio*



OnMedic said:


> I second, third, forth..... the need for additionally developed locations. During my last two "owner updates" they tried to get us to step-up to a new ownership. In both cases I told them I would diversify my ownership portfolio elsewhere before buying more HGVC due to the lack of locations.



This is exactly the reason I stopped buying HGVC (at 15,000 points) and got a High Country Club membership.  I don't travel to Orlando and Hawaii is a once every two year ordeal from the East Coast for us.  That leaves South Beach and Vegas as our preferred HGVC vacations.  High Country Club provides us with great alternatives to all other areas.  I'll buy more HGVC when (if) they expand into other travel destinations.


----------



## AzMin (Apr 8, 2007)

We (hubby and I) went to an "owner's update" meeting last Friday in Vegas. When we mentioned HGVC's lack of choices and that we've usually exchanged to go to other locations outside of HGVC or converted our pts to Honors to stay at their hotels, they were quick to show me glossy photos of the two new choices available in CA (Carlsbad and Palm Desert), Canada (Whistler and Mont Tremblant) and the one in Portugal that'll be opening up "soon" (although all I saw were artist renderings for the Portugal grounds and rooms). 

After that meeting, we decided we weren't buying any more HGVC unless and until they give us more locations and would probably sell two of the weeks we already own in the near future.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 8, 2007)

The Carlsbad is a joint development with Grand Pacific Resorts, and it should be a great addition.  I am hoping it will be available for Open Season, since we live just a hop, skip and a jump up the freeway from Carlsbad.

The Palm Desert and the Canadian ski resorts are Club Intrawest, and we can't get Open Season with them as far as I know.


----------



## Seth Nock (Apr 10, 2007)

Unoficially, there will be more joint ventures (at 4800 points - 7000 points for a 2 bedroom) as well as a few higher point resorts.  The new higher point resorts are in New York, Honolulu, and the Big Island.  The 2 Hawaii properties are expected to have have water parks attached.


----------



## ronmhjr (Apr 10, 2007)

I would like to see a Hilton T/S built in either Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head, South Carolina.


----------



## gshipley (Apr 10, 2007)

ronmhjr said:


> I would like to see a Hilton T/S built in either Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head, South Carolina.



If this happened I would immediately purchase an additional 7,000 points.  


Seth:  Any info or speculation on where these "new" joint ventures could be?


----------



## Seth Nock (Apr 10, 2007)

gshipley said:


> If this happened I would immediately purchase an additional 7,000 points.
> 
> 
> Seth:  Any info or speculation on where these "new" joint ventures could be?



I don't have that info yet.


----------

